# Forensic Psychologist INFJ



## whenischeesenotcheese (Mar 9, 2013)

Would an INFJ make a good forensic scientist? Forensic psychologist, to be precise. 

I was wondering this because everyone seems to think that I'm going to go into police/crime work and I've always been interested in the CSI and detective shows. 

I know it wouldn't be anything like it is on the shows but it's a start, at least. Could anyone give me a brief over about what kind of things they do? Just out of interest.

I'll be leaving school soon so I'll need ideas for what courses I'd like to take in uni ^.^ 

If not, I'll create back up plans. Those are always good. It's weird to imagine being at work, paying bills and going to university, where there'll be adults of all ages. 
(Hatersgonhatebutmycheeseissomethingtheyneverate)


----------

